# Blake Griffin wants respect for Clips



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> PLAYA VISTA, Calif. -- Blake Griffin did a lot as a rookie last season. He's got a whole lot bigger agenda this year. Like, say, making the Los Angeles Clippers into a destination franchise.
> 
> "I'm not even thinking of it like that," Griffin said when asked whether he was making the Clippers his team this season. "I'm just trying to do my job and my part to make this a team that people respect."
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...ying-make-people-respect-los-angeles-clippers


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

I like that Griffin's taking on a more leader-type role. I like his attitude and focus on improving this team.


----------

